# Neuer Emulator(versionen) für PS1 und N64



## wuselsurfer (21. September 2021)

Beim Blättern in der Musikbox Surfen im Internet fand ich heute einen neuen und einen aufpolierten Emulator.
Die *Duckstation* ist ein neuer PSX (PS1) Emulator.
Der Aufbau der Oberfläche ist logisch und übersichtlich.

Die Menüs sind leicht erreichbar.
Mit der Leertaste schaltet man in den Pausenmodus und mit Alt+Enter das Programmfenster ein.
Die Oberfläche hat mehrere Skins (hell oder dunkel, je nach Geschmack und Tageszeit)


Ohne irgendwelche Einstellungen wird eine hervorragende Grafikqualität erreicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.

Man sollte DirectX 11 oder Vulcan als Grafiktreiber verwenden, ansonsten gibt es verringerte Grafikqualität.

Eine Neuauflage hat auch das *Project 64 *als N64-Emulator mit der Version 3.0 erhalten.
Die Kompatibilität wurde anscheinend verbessert - alle getesteten Spiele liefen gut.


----------



## lefskij (23. September 2021)

Vielen Dank für diese Tipps 

Habe den N64 Emulator mal ausprobiert und ich muss sagen: Tolle Arbeit von der Community und es macht einen Riesenspaß mal wieder Mario Kart 64, Goldeneye, Bad Fur Day oder Turok zu daddeln.

Der N64 war meine erste eigene Konsole damals und ich bin sogar extra losgezogen, um die englischen Uncut-Versionen mancher Cartriges zu kaufen. Die waren damals echt teuer - zum Teil 140.- Mark. Aber das waren sie für mich auch wert.

Hier noch ein Link zu einem Tutorial für Project64: https://fantasyanime.com/emuhelp/project64

Der User hat auch eine Link-Liste zu ROM Seiten im Text versteckt...


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Oktober 2021)

lefskij schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diese Tipps
> 
> Habe den N64 Emulator mal ausprobiert und ich muss sagen: Tolle Arbeit von der Community und es macht einen Riesenspaß mal wieder Mario Kart 64, Goldeneye, Bad Fur Day oder Turok zu daddeln.


Die Duckstation gefällt mir sogar noch besser, als ePSXe.
Und die Grafik der PS1 wird gewaltig aufgewertet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Duke Nukem Time To Kill (1880 x 1020 Fensterauflösung).

Die schrägen Zahlen kommen von der Hochskalierung.


----------

